# Inshore wading



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Where are good spots to wade fish in the Pensacola and/or Navarre area?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

In the water, Just kidding. Around FT.Pickens , bay side all up & down to the pass. Theres every thinng out there. Not as good on high boat days say weeekends. Also in the national park in GB.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't had much luck in the flats at Pickens yet... not much grass except for the flat next to the first battery... best place is the national seashore in gulf breeze. Not the one at the big pavilion bit go towards proper a ways and make a u-turn. There is a little parking area right off the road. Park there and walk back...you can wade out about 200 yards and plenty of grass and deep hopes. Never caught any reds out there but if you throw a DOA shrimp right after sunlight or right before dark you'll limit out in minutes. Also the water has to be moving pretty good and is better when there is a light chop on the top. Also u can net your own pinfish right off the shore. Put them under a popping cork and hold on. 


Also there is a flat down past portofino on the left towards Navarre... if your coming from Pensacola beach drive right past portofino down the road about quarter of a mile till road starts to s curve... look left and you'll see a bunch of pines forming a lagoon. Park next to road walk to lagoon... its about half mile walk but worth it! Tons of flats and not overfished!

Good luck and if you ever want a fishing partner give me a holler! Tight Lines!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Google Earth is your friend. Start researching and put in your time.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Google Earth is your friend. Start researching and put in your time.


Google Earth is indeed a great tool to use for inshore fishing and finding new spots!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Naval Live Oaks, for easy trout or all along Scenic Hwy for the big boys.

Go in after it. and do it quietly.

And hold your face right.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you all for the info.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

todd in the bay said:


> Naval Live Oaks, for easy trout or all along Scenic Hwy for the big boys.
> 
> Go in after it. and do it quietly.
> 
> And hold your face right.


Very nice


----------

